# Should you allow APBT to hang from a tree on a rope?



## EFritch1

At just 5 months I can't tell you how many "toys" Kash has already been through. One of the obvious toys he can't "break" is the "Kong!" Great for filling with peanut butter and watch your dog go at it for hours.

My question is, being a first time APBT owner, should I hang a rope from a tree and let my dog play/hang from it? I've seen many videos of this, and know my dog LOVES to play tug - actually he comes up ALL the time wanting attention with his "rubber" toy(s) in mouth wanting me to play tug with him. 

I'm curious if it's actually bad for them to hang from a rope with all their weight underneath them (ie their teeth, jaws etc.). People might do this for strength, but I'm not trying to make my Pit mean by any means nor trying to hurt him!!! I don't think it's a problem, but thought I'd open this up for discussion. I appreciate any feedback you may be able to provide. 

Eric & Kash


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

it totally cool, extremely beneficial and doesnt make them aggressive in the slightest.

the only worry is that they overexert themselves. you also want to make sure you have a proper set up. ill dig up a link or two in a little while


----------



## hanksimon

I've seen lots of people do this. I don't see a problem except for one.... I don't know about the neck issues. For most dogs, side to side tug is ok, but up and down causes extra stress... I don't know .... And, it won't show up until the dog is about 10 yo...


----------



## sandydj

My GSDs use to love to do that to my tree swing ( It was just a long length of thick rope knotted every few feet) . Sounds like a sound activity to me , as long as there are no strangulation hazards and a safe area underneath ...I would keep it a supervised type of thing personally.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

hanksimon said:


> I've seen lots of people do this. I don't see a problem except for one.... I don't know about the neck issues. For most dogs, side to side tug is ok, but up and down causes extra stress... I don't know .... And, it won't show up until the dog is about 10 yo...


no neck issues. this activity, springpoling..is a simulation of what the breed is built for. i know hundreds of APBT lived their lives for multiple generations using a springpole with no issues. if you let them go at it for huge extended periods of time..._maybe_..but i really doubt it


----------



## EFritch1

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> no neck issues. this activity, springpoling..is a simulation of what the breed is built for. i know hundreds of APBT lived their lives for multiple generations using a springpole with no issues. if you let them go at it for huge extended periods of time..._maybe_..but i really doubt it


I appreciate the feedback guys, and I was thinking along the same line! I fig. it was a "built into their line" type of thing that was perfectly normal. Really appreciate the feedback that people don't think it's "cruel" too. But yea, if you could pull some sites on how to do the setup that would be cool! Right after the snow melts Kash will have a new pass time it looks like haha.


----------



## hanksimon

My nephew has a couple of 90 lb Pits and I think that he just hung a heavy rope with a loop. I don't recall the details, but I do remember they shook like a fish on a hook, growling and having a great time. Try looking up Pitbull Swing on Youtube ?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

hanksimon said:


> My nephew has a couple of 90 lb Pits and I think that he just hung a heavy rope with a loop. I don't recall the details, but I do remember they shook like a fish on a hook, growling and having a great time. Try looking up Pitbull Swing on Youtube ?


NINETY POUND PIT BULLS? 0.0 ....are you sure they're pits? 

it's called a springpole. 

to the OP try looking at the springpole articles on www.workingpitbull.com or www.pitbulllovers.com


----------



## EFritch1

Looks great thanks! I was going to do the rope with a loop, but have seen springs used too which those look fun!
Just found the following too -
By Jason Mann

First and foremost, yes dog fighters use spring poles. So do I.

So does almost every single person I know.

Oh, and I don't know any dog fighters.

PETA and other "humane" organizations put out these, "signs of dog fighting" lists that are full of rubbish and misleading information.

Did you know that most people would report me for dog fighting if they saw my yard? Why? I have a spring pole and more than one Pit Bull.

Both of these are "signs of dog fighting."
The Spring Pole

The Spring pole is a simple tool to exercise your Pit Bull. Nothing more, nothing less, nothing amazing.

I get a dozen or so questions about spring poles each month. Mostly people wanting to know how to build one.

In addition to the methods found in The Pit Bull Training Handbook here's another method.
The Concept of the Spring Pole

Concept: A springy mechanism attached to a toy or "bite surface" assembled in a way that a dog can grab and hold the toy and at the same time tug while the spring provides resistance.

How to Build One: Get a spring and attach a toy to it. This may seem ultra simple. Well, it is.

I have seen complicated set ups to set ups that get the job done. The ones that get the job done are so simple you're amazed when you think back to when you were having trouble building one (I had trouble at first).


----------



## petpeeve

EFritch1 said:


> ... and know my dog LOVES to play tug - actually he comes up ALL the time wanting attention with his "rubber" toy(s) in mouth wanting me to play tug with him.


... if I could play devil's advocate for a moment ?

Personally, I PREFER that dog toys are "inter-active", that is to say .. toys are irrelevant (boring) unless *I'm* on the other end of it.

Tug seems much more 'realistic', and enjoyable for both parties this way, especially since YOU can control when the game starts, when it ends, how long it lasts etc etc ... not to mention it's so much easier to utilize as a type of reinforcement. 



... ^^ just my nickel's worth


----------



## kafkabeetle

petpeeve said:


> ... if I could play devil's advocate for a moment ?
> 
> Personally, I PREFER that dog toys are "inter-active", that is to say .. toys are irrelevant (boring) unless *I'm* on the other end of it.
> 
> Tug seems much more 'realistic', and enjoyable for both parties this way, especially since YOU can control when the game starts, when it ends, how long it lasts etc etc ... not to mention it's so much easier to utilize as a type of reinforcement.


Eh, I don't see any problem at all with doing *both*.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

petpeeve said:


> ... if I could play devil's advocate for a moment ?
> 
> Personally, I PREFER that dog toys are "inter-active", that is to say .. toys are irrelevant (boring) unless *I'm* on the other end of it.
> 
> Tug seems much more 'realistic', and enjoyable for both parties this way, especially since YOU can control when the game starts, when it ends, how long it lasts etc etc ... not to mention it's so much easier to utilize as a type of reinforcement.



not with these dogs. this particular toy..for a pit bull..is like...heaven. it's because they are a type of bulldog. bulldogs are bred for gripping and holding on to a pissed off bull. there's no way a human's puny arms can handle that kind of intensity. this is a safe, immensely enjoyable outlet that is preached religiously by pretty much any responsible pit owner with a modicum of knowledge. It's excellent for conditioning a pulling dog's shoulders as well. almost every pit bull ive worked with, they like tug...but they _live_ for the springpole.


----------



## petpeeve

Either way I don't think it a 'problem', per se

... merely, a PREFERENCE.


----------



## sassafras

Oh man, look at those muscles. I love when she zooms right up the tree trunk.


----------



## LazyGRanch713

I'm wondering if, for a less intense dog, tying a rope around the tree trunk and letting them tug side-to-side would work. I don't have any trees mature enough in my yard for this, but I wonder if this would work?


----------



## Darkmoon

Spring poles are GREAT. Start with it low to the ground right now though. No need for your dog to be hanging off the ground at this age.

My dog Nubs LOVES his spring pole, and so does my shoulder. Some older photos of Nubs on his spring pole (He tore off one of his nails down to the quick that's why you see his foot wrapped up):




And my old foster dog on the spring pole (man he loved it more then Nubs does)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tz1qsZ91chM


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Darkmoon said:


>


 Cutest. Picture. Ever


----------



## amavanna

> Tug seems much more 'realistic', and enjoyable for both parties this way, especially since YOU can control when the game starts, when it ends, how long it lasts etc etc ... not to mention it's so much easier to utilize as a type of reinforcement.


This is true in most cases. I love paying tug with Lela but the problem is she is way super stronger then me! She never bites at me only at the rope but when she tugs she goes for the gold and we have hardwood so she is slipping and sliding, dog forbid i had carpet she would pull me everywhere! She is part boxer and what we have come to the conclusion is other part lab. So she is nothing but a huge muscle you really see it when she is in a full on run. But you can FEEL the power when she tugs. I would love to be able to get something like this for lela but we have no trees at all in our yard T_T


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

Lol when I first saw this thread I thought by the way it was worded that someone wanted to hang their dog from a tree lmbo.

I don't see a problem with it as long as the rope is of a safe material & you keep en eye on him so he doesn't hurt his teeth or mouth.


----------



## Keechak

My neighbor has a climbing rope for her kids tied to a tree. Hawk goes nuts for that rope. He'll run and grab it and tug tug tug tug shaking the poor tree it's attached too. I feel like I gotta make one at our house.


----------



## ioreks_mom

we have a rope hanging from one tree with knots on it and i was just thinking the other day if my boys would like to tug on it. i think i may check it out


----------



## EFritch1

dogdragoness said:


> Lol when I first saw this thread I thought by the way it was worded that someone wanted to hang their dog from a tree lmbo.
> 
> I don't see a problem with it as long as the rope is of a safe material & you keep en eye on him so he doesn't hurt his teeth or mouth.


Lol yea I'm glad you got it haha... Wording could have been better but fig people that have springpoles or have seen dogs playing with one would understand! Again thanks for everyones input! Looks like I'll be staying tuned into this site for years to come! The breed is soo much fun and great playing with to see their strength! At only 5 months it's unbelievable how strong my dog Kash is already! He never bites at me either and a simple "stop" or "drop" gets him to chill right away! I've also used the "stop" command on walks when cars are coming. He's so use to it now it does it automatically...pretty cool - hoping he never gets hit ! My ex in laws had one of the best dogs ever and got hit a few years ago. I'm hoping this helps just FYI. I can't believe how easy the APBT's are to train. Again, thanks for the info and I'll post picks right after I get the springpole set up !


----------



## EFritch1

LazyGRanch713 said:


> I'm wondering if, for a less intense dog, tying a rope around the tree trunk and letting them tug side-to-side would work. I don't have any trees mature enough in my yard for this, but I wonder if this would work?


I don't see where this would be a problem at all! You could think of many things to tie your rope to that would hold a "less intense" dog too I bet! Take for instance a stake you'd put in the ground for a tent or something  just an idea. I"m just wondering if they'd try to tug though? I can see why a dog plays with the springpole, but maybe they will get bored with a loose rope on the ground? Probably better to just hold the rope and play with him/her. Just thinking through my fingers now...haha.



ioreks_mom said:


> we have a rope hanging from one tree with knots on it and i was just thinking the other day if my boys would like to tug on it. i think i may check it out


Share pics if they do!!!


----------

